#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Προσομοιώσεις φυσικής με Flash

## seismic

Θα μπορούσε να επεκταθεί πέραν της μεταφοράς και σχολιασμού ειδησεογραφίας, αν βρει κάποιος κάτι ενδιαφέρον που σχετίζεται με τη τεχνολογία. 


Για παράδειγμα, ανακάλυψα εντελώς τυχαία μία σελίδα με προσομοιώσεις απλών φυσικών πειραμάτων με τη χρήση Flash animation 
         (όχι μόνο για 'απλές' φυσικές έννοιες και αρχές!). 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash

-- Flash animations for Physics 
Από τον David M. Harrison, Dept. of Physics, Univ. of Toronto. 

http://faraday.physics.utoronto.ca/G...arrison/Flash/

-- Προσομοιώσεις Φυσικής με Flash 
Προσεγμένη ελληνική μετάφραση.
http://users.sch.gr/ekoltsakis/nt/harrison/harrison.htm

----------

kostaspde

----------


## seismic

Bay Bridge Projects
Closures & Detours
Information Center
Bay Bridge History



Download a smaller copy of the earthquake simulation here. (14MB) 

Download a copy of the earthquake simulation

http://baybridgeinfo.org/earthquake-simulation

----------


## Ubiquites

Πολύ καλό και χρήσιμο...

----------

seismic

----------

